# Brew not bubbling ( is this normal)



## azzwa (10/4/13)

Put first brew on last night coopers pale ale and used saf ale yeast. Got up this morn and brew is not bubbling is this normal how long does it take? Re-hydrated yeast as per instruction and pitched in 18 c wort. Fudge is set on 18 c as well. Have I done something wrong?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (10/4/13)

The brew should be ok, just be patient. Don't know about the fudge though. :huh:


----------



## yum beer (10/4/13)

I would get the temp down on your fudge. 

It can take 24-36 hours for the yeast to visibly kick off.
If your fermenter isn't air tight you will not get bubbling either.
If in doubt after 24 hours look for a layer of scum on top of the wort ie 'krausen' or take a hydro reading from the tap and check if gravity has dropped.

No need to worry yet.


----------



## sp0rk (10/4/13)

Relax, be patient
IGNORE THE BUBBLING
give it a hydro test in a week and that will tell you if anything is actually happening


----------



## azzwa (10/4/13)

Thanks for the reply sorry bout spelling was ment say fridge.


----------



## sponge (10/4/13)

Throw your lid and airlock out and replace with gladwrap and o-ring from lid. Means you can see whats happening inside a whole lot easier and not worry about bubbling airlocks.

Check gravity using your hydrometer and look for krausen on top of the wort to confirm fermentation.

If neither of those have changed after 48hrs or so, then you can start worrying a little bit, but until then, RDWHAHB (relax, dont worry and have a home brew)


----------



## angus_grant (10/4/13)

The airlock is merely one of the indicators (and somewhat unreliable) that something is happening.

Some other indicators that something is happening:

-> condensation on bottom of lid (or glad wrap but I've never used it so assuming here)
-> foamy stuff (krausen) on top of liquid in barrel. The height of this is dependant on type of beer and yeast used, but you should get at least a slight layer
-> scungy crap on side of fermenter just above liquid level. This is generally after krausen appears and drops back down again.
-> depending on type of beer you should get a smell in the fridge when you open it.

Once you have some krausen (and some bubbles in airlock) leave your fermentation for a week or so. You can do a hydrometer test when the krausen starts dropping down, which means yeast activity is starting to drop off. A gravity test is a completely reliable method of seeing if fermentation is happening, but chews through a bit of beer every time you do it.

Do a gravity test before you add the yeast, and then do a gravity test once the krausen starts dropping down. Your gravity should be dropping towards 1000. Final gravity is dependant on beer and yeast type. Once the gravity is the same over three days fermentation has finished and you can bottle away.


----------



## warra48 (10/4/13)

You failed to strangle a kitten in front of your mum and kid sister.
The brewing gods will never forgive you.
Give up brewing now.

On the other hand, the advice in all the earlier posts is sound, so follow it, relax, and wait for good beer to happen.


----------



## wbosher (10/4/13)

I can just see azzwa's face now as he processes that - _"strangle kittens...WTF?" _ Do some searching on "airlock not bubbling" :lol:


----------



## azzwa (10/4/13)

Got home this arvo still no action. No foam on top or any sign of fermenting might have to strangle that cat.


----------



## manticle (10/4/13)

Did you check the gravity?


----------



## Degraves (10/4/13)

azzwa said:


> Got home this arvo still no action. No foam on top or any sign of fermenting might have to strangle that cat.


Give it time, you started this topic 9 hours ago. FFS chill and have a look tomorrow.


----------



## jyo (10/4/13)

manticle said:


> Did you check the gravity?


Are you just trying to avoid the cat strangulation?


----------



## sillyboybrybry (10/4/13)

I can post you a cat. It will need to be rehydrated - but you managed to do that with the yeast so you should be fine with a cat.
When my airlock is not bubbling and I feel left out I just give my fermenter a squeeze.
Trust me it works every time 

edit - thought I should mention that squeezing the fermenter will just expel air causing airlock to bubble. Will not actually cause any fermentation. I also just checked and am all out of dehydrated cats right now. Will put some in my new biltong drier as soon as I build it.


----------



## djar007 (10/4/13)

did someone say fudge?


----------



## jaypes (10/4/13)

airlock = $3 piece of shitty plastic
hydrometer = precision calibrated scientific device

Someone say fudge?

https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTdJSZEQPhvM_y247ANF9jX6FucK8gI60AtiSu_rGeyQj87_xhXHA


----------



## jaypes (10/4/13)

I once had a starter of WLP001

Didnt bubble at all for 2 days, no krausen nothing

Pitched it into an APA and boy did it take off, almost within 4 hours


----------



## Black Devil Dog (10/4/13)

Click here for more info.


----------



## azzwa (11/4/13)

All is good brew showing sign of fermenting was unsure how long things took to kick off. Thank to everyone for advice will be a bit more patient next time.


----------



## dougsbrew (11/4/13)




----------



## Mr. No-Tip (12/4/13)

If you're like me, you'll live to regret bubbling. One day you'll overfill something with brett or a sour belgian blend and have the shit bubbling its way out the airlock and all over your fridge...


----------

